# WBB – VA Division Reporting in (PLO Pier Wed Night w/ PICs)



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

SeaSalt a.k.a WBB Oracle a.k.a. WBB Chief of Staff  and I along with GhostCrab Jr. and SeaSalt Jr. rolled out to PLO Pier on Wed. night. And yeah, it was hot . But overall a good trip and we pulled up some larger ones than last outing. Here’s the recap:

-	I pulled up a few sea robins right away – they are some cool looking fish 
-	SeaSalt and I both pulled up a few spots with our open-top crab traps – didn’t know spots liked chicken necks 
-	Once the tide started coming the bite was on! I got my largest blue of the year ~ 16 inches
-	SeaSalt pulled one up that was bigger but I didn’t get a PIC, sorry :redface: 
-	My rock/croaker combo  
-	Last but not least, the offsprings having fun with their fathers 

I’ll let SeaSalt fill in some of the pieces to this story from his perspective but the folks on the left corner of the pier wouldn’t share it with us – and there was _definitely _plenty of room, trust me. We’re not the type to force our way in, we moved to the right corner… and we did ok . Eventually though I walked back to the left corner and started talking to them and saw that they had a NICE 24 inch blue. But I also saw that they had a questionable rock, to which they said “it is 20 inches.” Well DNR showed up and slapped them with a $400 fine. And the guy fishing next to them also got slapped with a $100 fine for keeping a short flounder (according to Nasir). BTW Nasir (a PLO Pier local) was fishing close to them and said he warned them about the size and they didn’t listen… shame on them (BTW the guy with the short rock has his kids with them).

Anyways, DNR made their way to us and saw that we were clean so I started talking to them… but out of the corner of my eye I saw the Oracle shuffling through his bag – oh no, did the Chief of Staff forget his license? Let’s just say technology saved the day  .

Sea Robin

































Bluefish









SeaSalt's TB flounder

















Crab trap spot









My double  (TB)









Did I mention it was hot!









Nasir's rock (TB)


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice report. What were you using when the rock/croaker hit?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Great job guys!!!*

Great report and nice pics!!! That is a very nice looking blue. I hear them sea robins are tasty...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll add to the report. Thanks GC for the pics.

PLO was hot and I ain't talking about the fishing. We got there at 7pm and it was 104 degrees!! We left at 1130pm and it was 94 degrees!! When we first got there, there was a family fishing on the left corner but they had their 6 or 7 rods sparsely spread out. There was room in the left corner that would of at least fit 3 rods there. I first saw the room and started setting up there. The man wouldn't have any of it so decided to just move to the right corner. No need to force the issue...  

During moving tide, we started getting some good bites. Blues were fun to catch and the kids had lots of fun playing on the pier. We were getting double headers when the bites were good. Right corner was out producing the left sometimes...

I always keep my license in my wallet but when DNR guys came I couldn't find it. I was like  . But, with GC's phone that had internet access, I was able to access my email account that had a attachment of my fishing license and it saved my behind.

My total:

7 Blues
2 Croakers
7 Spots
1 Sea Robin
1 Flounder (about 13 inches)
1 Wawa Iced Coffee

Few Observations:
1. I maybe the first fishermen that caught 3 spots on chicken neck, in a crab trap. GC also pulled one spot in his crab trap. No crabs though...  
2. Caught my biggest flounder at PLO with live minnow and squid combo right under the pier.
3. We were at PLO about 4 weeks ago and the blues are getting bigger now. 
4. Nothing hit my live lined spot.
5. Only lost one rig.
6. GC was so sweaty in the extreme heat, looked like he was taking a bath in his own sweat.
7. Bloods at tackle box was no good. Fishbite BW worked and is more economical.
8. Its a good day fishing when your sons are still alive and they didn't fall off the pier.  
9. Peeler didn't catch me anything. I was hoping the trouts have moved in with the drought. 
10. DNR said rat reds have moved in to the area.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I forgot to add, there was a guy who fishes PLO alot. He is tall and looks like Gheorge Murasean's brother. He kept on repeating the phrase one thousand time, "What's your name?!" 

It was amusing at first but after 500 times, I was like :redface: :redface: :redface: 

We asked him to join P&S, if you are out there say hello.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Great report guys. Looks like ya had a great time. I think I'll hit PLO some time soon.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

okimavich said:


> Nice report. What were you using when the rock/croaker hit?


High/low rig with squid - yes the rock hit squid!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> Great report and nice pics!!! That is a very nice looking blue. I hear them sea robins are tasty...


Yeah I think I've read that too... not sure what the size limit is but there's plenty of candy bar size ones out there.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think there is a size limit as they are not considered a target or sport fish.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> I forgot to add, there was a guy who fishes PLO alot. He is tall and looks like Gheorge Murasean's brother. He kept on repeating the phrase one thousand time, "What's your name?!"
> 
> It was amusing at first but after 500 times, I was like :redface: :redface: :redface:
> 
> We asked him to join P&S, if you are out there say hello.


Did you give him a different name each time?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Great job!!! I love bluefish action. Really fun stuff. Sorry about the bad encounter though. Glad they got what they deserved. Good job, DNR!!

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

okimavich said:


> I don't think there is a size limit as they are not considered a target or sport fish.


Hmm... maybe deep fry them and eat em in hot dog buns?  Don't know how to clean them though...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Sea robins make good flounder bait. Fillet them, making sure you get the white part of the belly, pin on a jig head on top of a curly tail grub, and bounce on the bottom.  Hey, if life hands you lemons, might as well make lemonade  :fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

GhostCrab said:


> Hmm... maybe deep fry them and eat em in hot dog buns?  Don't know how to clean them though...


I've read from early post either in P&S or another forum that in spring, the folks at OBX target them. They cut off the tail, pull the skin off (there was a video on removing the skin) and into the deep fryer. They swear it tastes great..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

one other story from last night. 

if you are korean you would understand this. GC starts talking to this korean guy and calls him, ah-ju-shee (translated more like old man). I asked the dude, how old he was and he was same age as me, 4 years younger than GC. I was cracking up because GC basically said, "dang, you look like you are in your 40s and you seem much older than me." 

Later at night, GC's rod gets hit and the korean guy calls me and says, "tell the ah-ju-shee he is getting a bite"... he was calling GC ah-ju-shee... haahaa...

sorry if this one flew over everyone's head... but its funny.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

SeaSalt said:


> Later at night, GC's rod gets hit and the korean guy calls me and says, "tell the ah-ju-shee he is getting a bite"... he was calling GC ah-ju-shee... haahaa...
> 
> sorry if this one flew over everyone's head... but its funny.


That's really funny!!! That guy fits in well with WBB...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

TunaFish said:


> I've read from early post either in P&S or another forum that in spring, the folks at OBX target them. They cut off the tail, pull the skin off (there was a video on removing the skin) and into the deep fryer. They swear it tastes great..


Um, those are blow toads (some kind of pufferfish...), not sea robins.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> one other story from last night.
> 
> if you are korean you would understand this. GC starts talking to this korean guy and calls him, ah-ju-shee (translated more like old man). I asked the dude, how old he was and he was same age as me, 4 years younger than GC. I was cracking up because GC basically said, "dang, you look like you are in your 40s and you seem much older than me."
> 
> ...


Nothin' like calling your server at the Korean restaurant Ah jum ma (Mrs.) when she thinks other wise. Let's just say your water never gets refilled . . . I just have my wife call them over now


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Um, those are blow toads (some kind of pufferfish...), not sea robins.


EDIT: ok now I know what CT was taking about... eating them that is (ignore this post ).

Take a look AK (please confirm):

PLO toad?









PLO puffer?









Sea Robin?









Those leg looking things are how I was ID-ing them...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

AtlantaKing said:


> Um, those are blow toads (some kind of pufferfish...), not sea robins.


I stand corrected. You're right.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Blow fish / puffer fish are edible (the tails). Not sure about a sea robin though. I am sure you can eat just about anything but they do not have much meat on them.

Sounds like a good night out !


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

GC, I believe the blowfish are like the ones you have pictured under PLO Puffer, although I think the Hatteras variety doesn't have spines. It's definitely not the toadfish in the first pic.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

OK, guys. Here's what these fish are. The first one is commonly called the Oyster Cracker/Toadfish -- Opsanus tau. The second one is a Spiny Box Puffer -- Chilomycterus schoepfi, and the third one is a Sea Robin -- Prinotus carolinus.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

SeaSalt said:


> one other story from last night.
> 
> if you are korean you would understand this. GC starts talking to this korean guy and calls him, ah-ju-shee (translated more like old man). I asked the dude, how old he was and he was same age as me, 4 years younger than GC. I was cracking up because GC basically said, "dang, you look like you are in your 40s and you seem much older than me."
> 
> ...


I just got back from H-Mart in Fairfax. While I was in line, there was this really attractive middle aged Korean woman in front of me. She had about 10 items, while I had 2. She spoke to me in Korean and says "kudio-cha-mu-san-he chat to ko.." something like that, then pointed the front of the line. I think what she said was "Hello you handsome hunk of a Chinese man, please go ahead of me".


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Ya gotta remember that middle aged to Tuna means anything less than 50 years old! opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

She said: "What's that funky smell comin' from your mouth, it smells like you ate a spoon of poop."


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

please define middle age for Tuna...  

your choices are:
1. 50
2. 75
3. 100


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

D. All of the above.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> I just got back from H-Mart in Fairfax. While I was in line, there was this really attractive middle aged Korean woman in front of me. She had about 10 items, while I had 2. She spoke to me in Korean and says "kudio-cha-mu-san-he chat to ko.." something like that, then pointed the front of the line. I think what she said was "Hello you handsome hunk of a Chinese man, please go ahead of me".




luckily, I speak a little Korean. She said

"Give me your fishbites, and pull your pants up"


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*You Maroons!!!*

Ya'll are just jealous because the only complements you get are from some ugly chicks with missing front teeth.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!! hahahahahaha Frenchie!!!!!!!

Naw, it was probably, is that a #8 hook, so cute, never seen em' that small  

hahahahhaa


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

French said:


> luckily, I speak a little Korean. She said
> 
> "Give me your fishbites, and pull your pants up"


LMAO!!!  You guys are killing me. I got to get some work done, or at least pretend I'm working!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

적갈색!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

if that was a fat joke fishbait, i will be very upset.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> 적갈색!


WTF? That ain't even Korean . . . I mean, it's the language, but it kinda like writing this:

"alsdjaljf"


BTW, in America, we speak American!!!!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> I just got back from H-Mart in Fairfax. While I was in line, there was this really attractive middle aged Korean woman in front of me. She had about 10 items, while I had 2. She spoke to me in Korean and says "kudio-cha-mu-san-he chat to ko.." something like that, then pointed the front of the line. I think what she said was "Hello you handsome hunk of a Chinese man, please go ahead of me".


What a stud!!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

the man has more game than Tony Parker!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> if that was a fat joke fishbait, i will be very upset.


It says "maroon"  I will let you take three guess as to who I'm talking about. Here's a small hint. His handle starts with an F and end with an S.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

chump said:


> What a stud!!


Thank you Chump. You see, the rest of the fellas just don't understand. Chicks dig guys with salt & pepper hair..


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Thank you Chump. You see, the rest of the fellas just don't understand. Chicks dig guys with salt & pepper hair..


I thought the saying went ... "There ain't no play for Mr. Grey ... "


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

*PLO thurs morning at 1AM*

I arrived there with a couple buds of mine. Fished right across from the beach parking lot, about 100 yds past the pier.

Started getting in to some spot. Caught blues on/off til about 6Am, and it was on. I didnt even have enough time to tighten the slack of the line after the cast. Left there about 730Am with 16 blues and the biggest at approx 15 in. I would say we did good.

Final tally:

1 small flounder
1 croaker
1 14in rockfish
16 blues 


Good job SS and GC on your success. Hope to fish with yall sometime.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

ILV2F5H said:


> I arrived there with a couple buds of mine. Fished right across from the beach parking lot, about 100 yds past the pier.
> 
> Started getting in to some spot. Caught blues on/off til about 6Am, and it was on. I didnt even have enough time to tighten the slack of the line after the cast. Left there about 730Am with 16 blues and the biggest at approx 15 in. I would say we did good.
> 
> ...


ILV2F5H, PLO should be awesome in the fall... good to hear everyone is pulling them up


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> OK, guys. Here's what these fish are. The first one is commonly called the Oyster Cracker/Toadfish -- Opsanus tau. The second one is a Spiny Box Puffer -- Chilomycterus schoepfi, and the third one is a Sea Robin -- Prinotus carolinus.


Very close !
1 Oyster cracker for sure
2 Striped Burrfish(This species is of no commercial value, although it is sometimes collected for the pet trade.)

http://www.aqua.org/animals_stripedburrfish.html
3 Sea Robin ... Kinda pale compared to those around here ..Ours are darker black with colorful bright yellows oranges and red. The meat look excellent and about as much as you'd get from a toadfish (puffer) Reminds me of seabass meat!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> ROFLMAO!!! hahahahahaha Frenchie!!!!!!!
> 
> Naw, it was probably, is that a #8 hook, so cute, never seen em' that small
> 
> hahahahhaa



ROFLMAO......


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

http://xc3.xanga.com/901c033a78234133745917/b97798078.jpg


i cleaned a couple cobia last year that were FULL of them things.... ewwww












that is them things that be good to eat. chicken of the sea, come out da fryer lookin like a damn chicken leg...


----------

